

Classroom Fortress: The Nine Kinds of Students - mofeeta
http://matt.might.net/articles/nine-kinds-of-students/

======
ColinWright
Previously submitted: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2552537>

Flagged dead - some discussion.

